# Just wanted to share some pics~ ACD Pups



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My current furry alligators just turned 4 weeks today, color is coming in nicely. Some really dark tri colors in this litter, or as they are being called now, "purples" :eyeroll: :lol: 
But anyways, I got some pictures of some of them tonight as they're finally getting out of their gumby sloth stage and walking around more, teeth coming in nicely and on wet food 
The people who bought the full mask blue male are so happy I finally had a blue male born. Poor guys contacted me just days after my entire blue litter was sold at the beginning of the year, so they've been waiting a long time!

The girl in the 1st two pictures is the one I call Kindle, she's the alpha of the litter and has the nicest structure I think. Her family is a repeat buyer, they bought a blue male from me earlier this year from the blue litter the other people missed out on, funny how that worked. :lol: 

I think I'm going to call the blue girl in the last picture "Tiny Tina" since she's the smallest, but not quite a runt


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG, they are just way too cute!


----------



## Goatzrule

OMG its a good thing you're on the other side of the country


----------



## SalteyLove

How beautiful they are! How many puppies do ACDs usually whelp? 

I like the looks of the 4th puppy best! She/he has a "softer" look than the dominant female in the first photos.


----------



## Goatzrule

did you name them? i like the 3rd and 4th


----------



## sassykat6181

Nice looking pups! Question since I like to learn...will the others ears perk up on their own or stay floppy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It seems to depend on the bloodline of the female for the size of the litter. Other peoples females have between 4-8 pups per litter, 6 being average, whereas my females have between 7-14!

Yes, ears will come up within a week or two, the heavier pups take longer for their ears to come up since they have more weight to their ears.

Shown is Kindle, Connor, Jessie, Belle and Tina


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## billiejw89

i love the one in the last picture! they are all so adorable!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So far all but one has a family to go to, but I expect she will find hers very soon, still very young.  More people were looking for males and I only had one, darn it!


----------



## MoonShadow

So incredibly adorable!!! ;-;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Felt like posting some more babies that are off to their new homes, next babies are due in 2 weeks! :woohoo:

Pups





























Their mom, Lark








Lillith, the mom to the last pups on the 1st page (she is also the full litter mate sister to the girl above). I actually had someone try to buy her off me yesterday! The nerve! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Love the blue one!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Beautiful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Love the blue one!


Everyone does :lol: Hoping for a lot of blues in this next litter! I know my fall litters will have blues, they'll all be blue :lol:


----------



## thegoatmama

No offense to the blue puppies :lol: but I love the tan one called Ruby!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, Ruby was the best looking red pup in the litter, but it's funny how color is the ultimate decider. I got probably 30 calls on the blue female, Sheila, the 1st day I announced her presence :lol:

I'm calling my next litter my "Siege's" :lol: The mom to be is named Peaches and the dad to be is named Sarge, it's a beautiful blend of the two names I think :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I feel special now :lol: I've got a guy that might be willing to fly here from Puerto Rico to get the blue male, Max, in the 1st pic of the pups I posted tonight. That's just crazy to me, I guess if I was rich that'd be super fun to fly somewhere and bring something back with me


----------



## ksalvagno

Be interesting to see if he follows through. Cool if he does!


----------



## sassykat6181

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Goatzrule

They are so beautiful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is what it's all about.  Little Ruby went to her new home yesterday, to a repeat family. They sent me a pic of her tonight with her older, half brother, Jack, plus their older dog and the cat.  They bought her for their parents, and they will be getting another for themselves in the near future.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> Be interesting to see if he follows through. Cool if he does!


Missed this post earlier. Apparently Puerto Rico would require him to have import permits, and he wasn't sure about quarantine time, and there wasn't much information about dogs under 4 months, just over 4 months, so it was going to be a hassle most likely. 
So no Puerto Rico pups for now, but I do have them all over the states and some in Mexico even


----------



## sassykat6181

Great picture! They're all so content


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Waking up the thread with a couple pics of fat babies :greengrin: The one being held is the female I'm keeping, she's only a little pudgy :lol:


----------



## wwfarm

How beautiful! These made my day!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And here are the newest of newcomers, 4 days old. Pups pictured above were 11 days in the pics and all, except for the 2nd female, were 2+lbs. These new guys are 3/4 pounders :lol:


----------



## KW Farms

They are so cute!


----------



## SalteyLove

So adorable! But pudgy does not begin to describe your keeper gal!

Will these be reds or blues?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is just cuteness overload!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Very cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SalteyLove said:


> So adorable! But pudgy does not begin to describe your keeper gal!
> 
> Will these be reds or blues?


:lol: She may or may not be the boss hog when it comes to food :lol:

Both litters are blues, can't wait to see how my girl is going to look when her color comes in


----------



## Jessica84

So cute!! I had to go back to the start to see what kind there were, totally knew they were cattle of some kind lol you don't dock their tails?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, it's a disqualification/fault to dock them, and there isn't really a reason to do it either. I also prefer the look of them with a tail


----------



## sassykat6181

Gorgeous pups!


----------



## Jessica84

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, it's a disqualification/fault to dock them, and there isn't really a reason to do it either. I also prefer the look of them with a tail


Huh I didn't know that. I've actually never seen one with tails till now. I think they are cute but also after going from no tails to tails I sure like no tails lol my boxer cross beats me up with her tail all the time lol with my dad's pups the first thing out of his mouth was can you rock their tail for me....which I hate doing and I got serious dirty looks from my husband when I made him help me :/ oh!!! And did your cow have her calf yet? Not sure if I missed it or not lol (sorry totally off topic lol)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, the very first litter we had everyone wanted docked, so we did it, but didn't continue with it. 

Yes! She had a gorgeous heifer 5 weeks ago tomorrow  Very splashy, I'll get some pictures of her soon, she's really beefed up since she was born.


----------



## Jessica84

I wouldn't ever not get a dog I liked over a tail so yeah if you have show dogs why do it?
Yay!!! Oh I can't wait to see her. Can't believe I missed that, wonder where the heck I was on that announcement lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, it's so ridiculous how much a tail makes or breaks a deal with someone. I've had people totally fall in love with a pup through pictures and then they find out they still have tails and it's the end of the world for them. Some people even take them into their vet later on and have their tails surgically removed.


----------



## Jessica84

What! I mean tails get old when they bat you in the face or tip your soda can over......really had to learn that when I went from my hound to this girl with a bull whip of a tail but it's not the end of the world. Now sure I think of having it removed when I wake up to it thumping against the wall but when I find a dog I like for whatever reason it's a done deal, unless it's mean I'm getting it. Bottom line they are annoying but not the end of the world and this is coming from someone who till 2 years ago has never had a dog with a tail. I had my Queensland and then my Weimaraner both without a tail then my boxer mutt with a LONG tail


----------



## OliverDagoatius

They are TOO cute! Just makes me hug n kiss all their little noses


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:woohoo: :stars: I have 2 deposits down on 2 females from a friends upcoming litter. The studs sire is imported as is his maternal grand-sire. The female that is to be bred is out of imports as well. So all the nice bloodlines without dealing with overseas shipping :greengrin: They should make some super chunky puppies with my male out of imports. 
Can't wait for these girls to be born. They will be replacements for my older girls.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll just be leaving these here as well.........  :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Too precious!


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh they are so cute its a good thing you live across the country!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Oh so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Puppies first food yesterday.... Fatboy enjoyed it a little too much and fell asleep in it, and they all made a huge mess. They get fed in the bathtub now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now for some less disastrous pictures :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

That little one sleeping in the food is too funny. The other little ones are just way too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That third one with the spot over one eye... so dang CUTE!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fatboy loves him some food :lol: It would have been more funny if there wasn't a huge mess though, but they had fun eating and flopping in it :lol: 
He cleans up well too, he's in the 4th picture, all nice and clean again and promptly got filthy again 5 minutes after his pics :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's also mind blowing how uninterested these pups' people are. I'll send them like 20 new pics a week and I get a reply sometimes 5 days later "K, thanks for the pics" and that's literally all they say :hair: :angry: :wallbang: One guy in particular I think I'm going to ask if he even wants the puppy because he just seems totally uninterested in everything, I think he's only getting one because his friend got 2.


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh man those are some cute dirty puppies! If I ever decided to get another dog, I'd be flying to you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I _could_ fly one to _you_..... :lol: I just hate shipping because of all the hassle, can do it though


----------



## Goatzrule

oh in all their puppy glories, never had to deal with puppies and dont really want to but my are they cute. That little girl is my favorite. How easily do you sell them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Usually fairly easily. The reds, and less marked ones seem to sell a little slower. A lot of the time my litters are pre-sold though. More often than not they are gone within a week of advertising.


----------



## Jessica84

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's also mind blowing how uninterested these pups' people are. I'll send them like 20 new pics a week and I get a reply sometimes 5 days later "K, thanks for the pics" and that's literally all they say :hair: :angry: :wallbang: One guy in particular I think I'm going to ask if he even wants the puppy because he just seems totally uninterested in everything, I think he's only getting one because his friend got 2.


I have a buyer like that this year. I get these nice pictures of his buckling and send to him and it's thank you.......nothing else lol me? I would be stoked because I got pictures without having to bug the person for them lol
Ok so I'm kinda anti puppy right now with my dads puppies who I some how am always stuck having to watch, but that fat boy!! Lol he is probably going to end up being trouble but I'm a bit in love with him in those pictures lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Right?! I think we deserve a little more than "K, thanks" :GAAH: :lol: I mean, I spend probably 10 minutes of my life sending you those pics, for just "K"....... Still waiting for replies since I fired pics off 2 days ago....

Fatboy is everyone's favorite :lol: He's always hungry, even if he just ate. I fully expect him to be 70lbs or so full grown, he's got the genetics and the love of food, I'd be surprised if he ended up any smaller :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Exactly! And animals are not that easy to get a decent picture of, one picture they could look seriously deformed and the next look perfect lol dang people but if it makes you feel better we sure love seeing the pictures! 
Oh yes I understand dogs like fat boy lol that's how my dog is, I have feed her then put her outside so the rest can eat because she will eat and eat and when she walks away and someone else goes to eat she is suddenly hungry again. It drives me crazy and my other two look starved next to her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well I'm glad you guys enjoy seeing them, at least somebody does! :lol: Oh, the deformed pictures are AWFUL! You have to delete those before anyone can see and pretend it never happened..... and then you thoroughly study the animal for any imperfections..... :lol: You have to be sure.... :shades: 

I also hate the people who are all "Oh, those pups are gorgeous, I want one!!!" and a bunch of blah in between followed by "When is your next litter?". Don't say you want one then ask when the next pups will be! :GAAH: Just buy the one available! Is it that hard? :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Right?! I think we deserve a little more than "K, thanks" :GAAH: :lol: I mean, I spend probably 10 minutes of my life sending you those pics, for just "K"....... Still waiting for replies since I fired pics off 2 days ago....


 I had a buyer this year who would send me text back like he didnt really care and i was a little ify about selling him kids cuz if he doesnt care about cute baby pictures then how could he really care about these babies. until when he came to pick them up he started thanking me and praising my farm on facebook cuz seeing the babies pictures made him and his kids so happy and was apologizing because we must think he was an awful person for barley giving us a response.


----------



## sassykat6181

We had our name on a list for our English cocker before the litter was born. The lady wouldn't take deposits until they were born. She asked for info about us, asked for pictures of our house. When the pups were 4 weeks, we were allowed a visit to pick one out. I knew going there I wanted a female.....well this little male kept following me....he picked me. Funny thing was I had a dream the night before about a dog named Chester. We named him Chester. The breeder was so awesome sending us pics every couple weeks with updates. She was a 9 hour drive away, so I truly appreciated it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well hopefully they will be a little more enthusiastic later on when they come pick them up. 

Funny how that works huh? When you think you're going to pick this one or that one and they pick you instead.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, it's so hot today! Day 3 of 108 weather, the pups think they're dying! I'm having to put freezer pack in with them to lay on so they don't overheat. They are thoroughly enjoying them too, they're all on the frozen packs, stopped panting and whining, finally fell asleep. 
It's been awful these past 3 days and will be an awful next 3 days too :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Ahhh you must be close to me my fellow Californian. That's how it is here too and I usually take the heat so well but for some reason not this year. Add the smoke in and it's just wonderful times! I'm going to a coalition sale Saturday in Modesto and am freaking out about keeping my animals cool. I was going to keep the dogs outside since I'll be gone all day but think I'll just clean up the messes when I get home :/
I don't get why people don't act all giddy about pictures but I wouldn't worry. The one guy I've been sending pictures to of his buck his only reply has been thanx and I'm thinking I'm gonna be stuck with this dang thing. But nope got a call at 6 this morning asking if he could come get him tomorrow morning and seemed excited on the phone. We shall see when he gets here though lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not too terribly close, but we aren't that far either :lol: I'm up between Yuba City/Marysville and Grass Valley. If you're in the Modesto area it's a couple hours drive. 
It's been 5 days now and haven't heard back from two of the three people...... I'm growing concerned.... :chin:


----------



## Jessica84

Did they put a deposit on them? I was never big on asking people for deposits till this one guy (eye roll) now I am. But if you didn't and they are not acting interested maybe get one from them.
Nope I'm not by Modesto, that sounds about like the half way mark. I'm in coarsegold which is between Fresno/Madera and Yosemite. It will be a all day thing going there and watching (probably buying but have to watch it since I'll have the spending police with me AKA husband)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Fresno, that's only like 4 hours from here and not a drive I enjoy considering there is only one person in Fresno that I know and they are awful! :lol:

Nope, haven't gotten the deposits yet. Funny thing is I haven't heard from them after mention of said deposits..... At least the two I dont have deposits on yet are two good looking ones that would be easy to find another home for.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OMG! I am livid right now! I just found somebody on FB with one of my past pups, they bought a female from me in mid-late Sept 2014, and I just found out that they bred her as a 6mo old, and have been breeding her every heat since. She's barely 2yrs old and she's had 3 litters! :angry: :veryangry:


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh no! This is exactly why I could never breed dogs....you never know what people will do with them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's just awful!!!!! :-x


----------



## Jessica84

This lady I sold kids to is just like this person. Bred the doelings at 6 months old and then right back, 2 of which had their kids in the mud because she was to cheap to make shelters and the kids drowned so they didn't even get a break. Animal business really is a crappy business to be in  most people don't understand me and think I am heartless when I say I am just fine knowing my kids go to butcher. Yeah it's sad but I know they never had a hungry day in their life and most likely went out of this world with no to very little pain. I'm sorry you found one of your puppies in this persons hands


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very upset to say the least, and they're charging $400 per pup even though no health/genetic tests have been done... 
This was the girl I sold them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't understand how anyone can breed a 6mo old pup, they're still babies themselves :angry: They obviously don't care at all, they only bought her to put 10k in their pockets in less than 2 yrs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That stinks!! What a pretty gal too...


----------



## Goatzrule

Have them sign a contract. I do that with my kids, even the wethers. You can make the contract how ever you'd like, let them know ahead of time of your rules. Have one copy for you and one for them. Mine just states that the kid at time of sale is healthy and up to date on shots. Then says that buyer must provide proper nutrition, shots etc and add whatever youd like


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's some more cuteness! Last boy pictures DOES indeed have a partial blue eye, will be getting his BAER test done to find out what kind of hearing he has....


----------



## goatnutty

Very cute! 
Sorry to hear about the negligent buyer...I had a bad experience with our pups once when I later found them for sale on craigslist for a few hundred dollars more after we delivered them to the lady for her grandchildren. I felt so terrible because of course we only want the best of homes for them. Sometimes those things just happen. There is no way you could have known. Still upsetting I know :veryangry:


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just roly poly cuties! They are chunksters!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Partial blue eye has to do with hearing?!?!?!? Our dog has one light blue eye and one brown eye with a blue spot. So, might he have hearing issues???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Breeds that are not supposed to have blue eyes can have hearing issues or total deafness if they have partial or full blues eyes. The blue is a lack of pigment, and lack of pigment will usually mean they have hearing loss. 
As it is right now, I am not sure if he has full hearing, he seems like he has less hearing than he should, so it may be partial hearing loss in the one ear.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh, okay! He's an Australian Shepherd, normal for blue eyes in that breed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's definitely upsetting to find out they're being resold, bred way too you, too much, or end up at the pound. Very rarely has it happened, but the ugly truth is that it still does. 

On another note, aside from the blue eyed pup with possibly less than full hearing, there is another pup that will most likely lose part of his ear. Rogue apparently smashed his little ear against the cage for a while when they were less than 2 weeks old. At the time it looked like it was only a scratch and it ended up scabbing over. But it now has a very very thick scar and the skin color is dead looking on the upper 1/3 of his ear. It's now losing hair, so we think she killed the circulation to the upper 1/3 of his ear.....
Hoping his person will still want him, but if not he will find a great pet home, even with a partial ear.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh my :/ Poor lil thing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Update on Crinkle (one with ear prob)! He will not loose part of his ear, it has blood flow, it just probably will not ever stand all the way and he has some nerve damage so has some loss of feeling in the tip of it, both otherwise the ear is fine  And Patriot, blue eye guy has full hearing, he's just a butt and likes to ignore you :lol: Little jerk!

And people, oh my gosh! So many of them want to pick their pups up just like a day or two before my 10 week pickup policy, it's kinda ticking me off, especially since they all want to pick up their pups on my birthday! NO, it's MY day! :lol: And my birthday is on the weekend this year, so I'm definitely going out, not sitting around waiting for people all day long!


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad the boy is ok. I'd be telling people not available.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4 week photo's of the younger blue litter! I call the one with the spot on his lip "Mustachio" or "Half-Stache" because he has a little mustache :lol: And he can be a real devil at times, vicious little thing! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the last one. The half mustache is too funny.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like I have neglected you guys :lol: Most of the pups have gone to their new homes (6 are leaving tomorrow!) and I haven't been updating the pictures on here, so here are some river babies and bench warmers :lol:
Mustachio left yesterday, it was hard parting with him.... they renamed him "Lemmy", how can he be a little dashing prince with a name like Lemmy? They ruined his image :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

I love the one with the black eye. They sure are growing fast.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The full mask one in the middle on the bench is 12lbs already, big girl! 
The one with the black eye is Kazooie, EVERYONE loves her, so many people have tried to buy her off us when I post her pics :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Gorgeous pups!


----------



## Jessica84

I actually thought of you and your puppies yesterday lol there was the cutest puppy....with a tail  at the fair yesterday. I was gonna ask them where they got it from but I was already getting funny looks for one parent...come to find out it was because their kids names where the same as both my kids names  but I could have totally taken that puppy home if my dads puppy didn't adopt me


----------



## GoatCrazy01

They are all sooooo beautiful. Yeah, good thing you are on the other side of the country!! I've been wanting an ACD for SO long!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Waking up this thread once again :lol: Here's some pups out of my stud and a friends female, some good looking babies in this bunch!

ETA: Forgot one! Added to the bottom


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG! Cuteness overload!


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh man...I love that last red one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is some younger pics of the crew  I think my boy throws some gorgeous babies :greengrin:
In these pics that 1st pup (last pup in above post) SHOULD have been in front of some pink flowers, but they though SHE was a HE until a couple days ago :ROFL: It pays to double check after you recover from an all night whelping :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh my goodness, such a tease


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

More pups from my male! These ones are available and she will ship! CKC registered and ready to go 2-8-17.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Aw, so cute. I love blue heelers, I have a blue heeler mix right now.


----------



## Goatzrule

I love the name Paige! Might have to use that someday.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Aww, so cute!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And if anyone was curious how my pups turn out, here's some of them, all are 6 months old


----------



## lottsagoats1

Gorgeous!


----------



## sassykat6181

Love the action shot!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

New pics! Gypsy is the only one still available. 
Also, anyone else noticing a trend in looks? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And here's Pearl at 8 weeks and now 4 months at her new home. The only blue mottle I've gotten in I don't even know how many years, she was quite a surprise when her color came in!


----------



## sassykat6181

Gorgeous!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are too cute and that same look is too funny!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------

